# 2 failed attampts at nuchal measurement....



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi,

I had a scan at 12 weeks on 24 Dec and they were unable to take the nuchal measurement as the baby was moving around too much and wouldn't stay in the right position for long enough.

I wasn't too worried as I was aware this can happen occasionally. Everything else was fine with the baby as far as they could see.

I had another scan today for them to have another go at the nuchal measurement. However, again they could not do it as the baby was lying in the wrong position. I tried walking around, rocking from side to side etc, but she said she still couldn't do it.

I'm a bit worried about the baby now - once, I can understand, but twice? Could there be a reason why they can't get the measurement? Again, everything else was ok with the baby, measuring spot on, etc.

We're going to have blood tests now (Quadruple test?) instead. The midwife who did the scan didn't seem too concerned, and DP says I'm worrying about nothing. Am I?

Thanks,
Jo x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It doesn't sound like anythings wrong, you've just got a baby that doesn't want to do what it's told (starting off as it means to go on!!). Lots of babies are very active at this stage and it's just been at the times that you've been scanned have been particularly active times,

Don't worry,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for your reply - that's really reassuring!


----------

